# I want to share with the Roman Catholics my view on Limited Atonement and Grace



## dudley (Aug 15, 2012)

Many now know I am an ex-Roman catholic turned Reformed Presbyterian Protestant and I want to share with the Roman Catholics who visit the Puritan Board that I also am now a firm believer in “Limited atonement” and explain why and what limited atonement means to those of you who are not yet protestant or Calvinist. I also hope that my Roman catholic friends may have their eyes opened further to the truth. I believe you, our Roman catholic friends are here on this forum because God has chosen you. He has a purpose predestined for you since the beginning of time. 

I am not only now a Protestant I am now I think also a 5 point Calvinist because I believe firmly in the doctrines of Grace. “Limited atonement” is a term that is used to summarize what the Bible teaches about the purpose for Christ’s death on the cross and what His life, death and resurrection accomplished. It is the third letter of the acronym TULIP, which is commonly used to explain what are known as the five points of Calvinism, also known as the doctrines of grace. The doctrine of limited atonement is clearly the most controversial and maybe even the most misunderstood of all the doctrines of grace. Because the name can confuse people and cause them to have wrong ideas about what is meant, some people prefer to use terms like “particular redemption,” “definite redemption,” “actual atonement,” or “intentional atonement.” These terms correctly focus on the fact that the Bible reveals Jesus’ death on the cross was intentional and had a definite purpose that it succeeded in accomplishing. Yet, like all of the doctrines of grace, what is important is not the name that is assigned to the doctrine but how accurately the doctrine summarizes what the Bible teaches about the nature and purpose of Jesus’ sacrificial death on the cross.

The doctrine of limited atonement affirms that the Bible teaches Christ’s atoning work on the cross was done with a definite purpose in mind—to redeem for God people from every tribe, tongue and nation (Revelation 5:9). Jesus died, according Matthew 1:21, to “save His people from their sins.” This truth is seen in many passages throughout Scripture. In John 10:15, we see that He lays “down His life for the sheep.” Who are the sheep? They are the people chosen by God from before the foundation of the world (Ephesians 1:4). These are the same ones Jesus said were given to Him by the Father in order that He would fulfill the Father’s will by losing none of them and by raising all of them up in the last day (John 6:37-40). This truth that Jesus came for this specific reason is seen in both the Old and New Testaments. One of the greatest passages on the atonement in the Old Testament is Isaiah 53. In this passage alone, we see that He was “stricken for the transgression of God’s people” (Isaiah 53:8); that He would “justify many” because “He shall bear their iniquities” (Isaiah 53:11); and that He indeed “bore the sin of many” (Isaiah 53:12). These verses and many others talk about an atonement that was specific in whom it covered (God’s people), was substitutionary in nature (He actually bore their sins on the cross), and actually accomplished what God intended it to do (justify many). Clearly, here is a picture of an intentional, definite atonement. Christ died not simply to make justification a possibility but to actually justify those He died for. He died to save them, not to make them savable.

God save us because we are His chosen people! I say to all our Roman Catholic friends on this forum that if you open your eyes and receive Gods grace He will do the rest for you. He has predestined from the beginning of time to save you. We are chosen by God from before the foundation of the world (Ephesians 1:4). There is nothing that you can do to save yourself. That is why God sent His only begotten Son to die on Calvary for all who place their Faith alone in Christ alone! It is by Grace alone you receive Faith alone. I pray you will receive Gods grace and then know it is by your Faith alone you are saved. You can not merit your own salvation. The Roman catholic doctrine of faith and works misguides men to the turmoil of hell! Faith and works is a deceit of Satan to distort the truth of the Gospel and true message of salvation. It is not hard to accept and understand if you open your eyes and receive Gods grace; you will I guarantee be born again. I cite John 3:3-8 “3 Jesus replied, “Very truly I tell you, no one can see the kingdom of God unless they are born again.” 4 “How can someone be born when they are old?” Nicodemus asked. “Surely they cannot enter a second time into their mother’s womb to be born!”5 Jesus answered, “Very truly I tell you, no one can enter the kingdom of God unless they are born of water and the Spirit. 6 Flesh gives birth to flesh, but the Spirit gives birth to spirit. 7 You should not be surprised at my saying, ‘You must be born again.’ 8 The wind blows wherever it pleases. You hear its sound, but you cannot tell where it comes from or where it is going. So it is with everyone born of the Spirit.”
I will also say to you our Roman catholic friends that good works will be part of your life as they were while you were a Roman catholic but you will do good works because of your saving faith and not because you are working for your own salvation which is not possible, if it were then God would never had to have sent His Son to die for us on Calvary. I cite Titus 3:1-11 (NIV) “1 Remind the people to be subject to rulers and authorities, to be obedient, to be ready to do whatever is good, 2 to slander no one, to be peaceable and considerate, and to show true humility toward all men. 3 At one time we too were foolish, disobedient, deceived and enslaved by all kinds of passions and pleasures. We lived in malice and envy, being hated and hating one another. 4 But when the kindness and love of God our Savior appeared, 5 he saved us, not because of righteous things we had done, but because of his mercy. He saved us through the washing of rebirth and renewal by the Holy Spirit, 6 whom he poured out on us generously through Jesus Christ our Savior, 7 so that, having been justified by his grace, we might become heirs having the hope of eternal life. 8 This is a trustworthy saying. And I want you to stress these things, so that those who have trusted in God may be careful to devote themselves to doing what is good. These things are excellent and profitable for everyone. 9 But avoid foolish controversies and genealogies and arguments and quarrels about the law, because these are unprofitable and useless. 10 Warn a divisive person once, and then warn him a second time. After that, have nothing to do with him. 11 You may be sure that such a man is warped and sinful; he is self-condemned.” 

Please think about what I am saying and join us who are saved because of Gods amazing grace! It is not as I said hard to understand. It is all there in the scriptures. I pray you will not resist Gods invitation to salvation which is in all essence His Amazing grace! Please do not resist Gods gift of grace to you who he wishes to be one of us , His chosen people before the foundation of the world. Please believe as I now do that He has predestined this from the beginning and for all time.


----------

